# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Σύγκριση επεξεργαστών σε TABLET

## agis68

επειδή δεν προλαβαίνω να παρακολουθώ τις εξελίξεις σε ότι αφορά επεξργαστες για Ταμπλετες εχω την εξης απορία....μπορεί κάποιος να με ενημερώσει τι είναι καλύτερο (αποδοση/ αξιοπιστία κλπ)


ενα ταμπλετ με επεξεργαστή *Intel Atom Z2520 1.2GHz* ή με επεξεργαστή  *Dual Core A9 1.5GHz*


ενα συγκριτικό απο κάποιον που να γνωρίζει θα με βοηθούσε....προκειται να αγοράσω 1 φθηνό ταμπλετ μεχρι 130ευρώ... τα μοντέλα πανω κατω δίνουν ίδια πράγματα πχ το να εχει skype camera δεν το θεωρώ κατι το επιλήψιμο αλλά να μην εχει φλας στη βασική καμερα είναι κατι που κάνει τη διαφορά....και τα δυο μοντέλα εχουν ολα τα χαρακτηριστικά ίδια απλά το ενα εχει 8'' οθόνη ενώ το άλλο 7,9" (πιο βολικό σχήμα το δευτερο) 
πρόκειται για αυτές τις ταμλέτες....

http://www.kotsovolos.gr/site/comput...ab-a8835-white
και

http://www.kotsovolos.gr/site/comput...ro-g860i-white


ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...

----------


## SV1JRT

Κανένα απο τα 2 !!!!

ΕΓΩ πήρα *αυτό*.
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό. Ακόμη δεν εχει ερθει...
Αλλα είναι ΠΟΛΛΥ φτηνότερο και με καλυτερα specs απο τα Κωτσοβολίστικα...


.

----------


## agis68

Σωτήρη συμφωνώ μαζί σου, μόνο που αυτή τη στιγμή που είμαι λίγο στριμωγμένος οικονομικά με διευκολύνει το συγκεκριμενο καταστημα με τις χ δόσεις που θα δίνω....οπότε το ερώτημα παραμένει για τους δύο επεξεργαστες.....

----------


## Fixxxer

Αγη χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος ο A9 ειναι καλυτερος για το οτι ειναι 2πυρηνος

----------


## DLS 33

> Κανένα απο τα 2 !!!!
> 
> ΕΓΩ πήρα *αυτό*.
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό. Ακόμη δεν εχει ερθει...
> Αλλα είναι ΠΟΛΛΥ φτηνότερο και με καλυτερα specs απο τα Κωτσοβολίστικα...
> 
> 
> .




Σε ζηλεψα και το αγορσα και εγω !  :Smile: 
Μολις ερθει πες αν ειναι αυτο  που λεει, και αξιζει !

----------


## agis68

Τελικά θα πάρω και εγώ αυτό που προτείνει ο Σωτήρης....παιδιά αν το πάρετε νωρίτερα δώστε γεύση......

----------


## DLS 33

Σημερα που εγινα πλουσιος προσωρινα, ειδα αυτο και μου αρεσε.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Android-4-...item4ad56f3369


Τι λετε ? αξιζει να το παρω ?

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σημερα που εγινα πλουσιος προσωρινα, ειδα αυτο και μου αρεσε.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Android-4-...item4ad56f3369
> 
> 
> Τι λετε ? αξιζει να το παρω ?




 Δημήτρη, αν είσαι ματσό σήμερα, πάρε καλύτερα το *THL T200*.
 Το έχει πάρει φίλος μου και είναι ΦΟΒΕΡΟ !!

.

----------


## ioannislab

Θεωρω τους Arm cortex (A9) καλυτερους και καταλληλοτερους αφου απο την αρχη κατασκευαστηκαν και αναπτυχθηκαν για κινητα και ταμπλετ. Ενα αλλο κακο που εχουν αυτα τα δυο και γενικως με τα οικονομικα ταμπλετ ειναι η απουσια play store το οποιο εγκαθισταται απο πολυ δυσκολα εως καθολου. Βεβαια δεν ειναι παντα κακο αυτο και το apptoide ειναι παρα πολυ ενημερωμενο αλλα προσωπικα τα χρησιμοποιω και τα δυο ταυτοχρονα.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Θεωρω τους Arm cortex (A9) καλυτερους και καταλληλοτερους αφου απο την αρχη κατασκευαστηκαν και αναπτυχθηκαν για κινητα και ταμπλετ. Ενα αλλο κακο που εχουν αυτα τα δυο και γενικως με τα οικονομικα ταμπλετ ειναι η απουσια play store το οποιο εγκαθισταται απο πολυ δυσκολα εως καθολου. Βεβαια δεν ειναι παντα κακο αυτο και το apptoide ειναι παρα πολυ ενημερωμενο αλλα προσωπικα τα χρησιμοποιω και τα δυο ταυτοχρονα.




 Που αναφέρεσαι ?? Γιατί όλα τα tablet και τα smartphone που συζητήσαμε εδώ είναι ARM Cortex και ΕΧΟΥΝ PlayStore, εκτός από το Vero  G860i White που έχει Atom....

,

----------


## mtzag

Κατι καλο απο aliexpress ?
Θελω 
10'' καλη οθονη
8 cores
2G ram
32GB (και με 16GB δεν εχω προβλημα)
λειτουργιες τηλεφωνου
GPS
HDMI
μεγαλη μπαταρια
καλη καρτα γραφικων
καλη συνδεσιμοτητα
να αναβαθμιζεται / να παιρνει και αλλες roms (δηλαδη να ειναι καπως γνωστο tablet)
και οτι αλλο καλο υπαρχει.

Εχεις υποψιν του κανεις κατι τετοιο ?
Γινετε ενας χαμος με τους πωλητες και δεν ξερω τι να παρω και απο που ωστε νε μην το πληρωσω ακριβοτερα.

----------

